# Fresh water filler cap



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

My freshwater filler cap for the second time is failing to lock, I had the previous one changed in March for a new one and again while out at the weekend I can't lock it. Has anyone else experienced this problem? There must be a simple explanation somewhere if anyone has any ideas please let me know.
Regards


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes we couldn't lock ours...drove to Norfolk for habitation check and to get cap repalced/fixed and when the engineer tried it it worked perfectly...Doh 8O :roll:  :?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

On our 2nd motorhome- in both cases filler lock seemed to work ok for fisrt couple of weeks then packed up. On current vehicle we are on 2nd filler cap- this doesn't work now either.

I thpught it was me at first but there does seem to be a design fault somewhere. I've given up now


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Filler cap*

Hi

I am on my fourth or fifth. Sometimes they lock, sometimes they dont. It is time they were like petrol filler caps - a bit more robust but that would no doubt cost the manufacturer a few pence more! LOL

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Water Filler Cap Failure*

Hi! I had this problem when I first acquired this M/H two years ago. It was then over three years old. I sprayed and prodded and gave up. Just left it unlocked. Then one day I actually had to unlock the cap and since then it's been fine! Please don't expect an explanation! I had a Fiat Punto boot lock perform the same mysterious routine.

As stated, it's a pity water filler caps are not like fuel caps. Never had trouble with one of those.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We too have this problem - I can never get it to Lock. Hubby just turns up turns the key and hey presto. (Or so he tells me) I believe that we leave it unlocked sometimes. We had the same problem in our old van as well.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We had a similar problem, the inner part of the cap jammed against the outer so that it couldnt be locked. Never one to walk away from a challenge or conceed defeat to a bit of plastic, Glenn spent a couple of days fiddling about with it and managed to free up the inner part of the cap, he lubricated it with something that will not afffect the water and it is working fine now.

Tina


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Seems to be a common problem, I am on my 3rd in 2 years and now it has packed up too. 

I have given up now and just don't bother trying to lock it. :roll: 

Trevor


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Water Filler Cap-locking/unlocking*

I too have had problems with the water filler cap,in my opinion it's a stupid design on the Autotrail,I think it is the same type on the Swifts as well.After several trips in the van and much cursing and threatening to demand a new cap from the dealer every time the fresh water tank needed filling I have finally devised a foolproof technique which works every time for me.Try this method:-

With the cap in the locked position insert the key,turn the key 1/4 turn anti-clockwise,with the key still in push the whole cap in whilst turning the cap and key anti-clockwise-it should push in about 1/4'' against the spring. After about 1/2 turn anti-clockwise of the cap it should pop out(it is spring loaded).

Remove the filler cap and take the key out.After filling the tank replace the cap(still with the key out)push it in and turn it clockwise as far as it will go,it will come to stop after approximately 1/4 of a turn and not go any further.Then put in the key and turn the key 1/4 turn clockwise,remove the key and then spin the cap,it should then rotate both ways and be in the locked position.You can tell if it is locked by spinning the cap anti-clockwise and listening for clicking.If it spins freely anti-clockwise and clicks occasionally then congratulations you have succeeded.

A bit of a long winded post just to describe a simple function but it could help someone in a fix,I have explained to Sharon how to do it but all I get is ''that's your job''.

Steve


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Do you need to lock it? Is someone likely to syphon some off?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

krull said:


> Do you need to lock it? Is someone likely to syphon some off?


I don't think so , but someone could put something nasty in 8O ukeright:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My key barrel keeps falling out :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi 

We were on our second filler cap which decided to fall apart so bought a new Fiamma water filler cap which is spot on.
Why is it some manufacturers use cheap items such as door locks, filler caps & flimsy internal fittings.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks to all for the comments.
WAKK44, tried your method but to no avail.

Steve & Catherine, If changing to a Fiamma cap is the solution I wonder if this will take the original barrel as I'm not keen to add more keys to carry around.
Cheers Rob


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi :roll: my cap s a pain you need stubby fingers :lol: :lol: then it is a swift the one on my joint van was much better!!

ray


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I've had 2 vans and before that - caravans, I've yet to have one work reliably! Guess there is a market for a proper design.

David


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now this may be a really dumb question (and I'm not going to actually ask it) but if water filler caps are notoriously weak and fuel filler caps usually pretty reliable then why.........?

It has to be diameter related?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Had the same problem so poured some oil into it. Locks everytime now.


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
I had the same problem. The locking mechanism is so fine that any grease on it can harden and hold the "Keys" from returning back onto the barrel. 
I cured it by putting it in the microwave for thirty (30) seconds, melted the grease allowing free movement of the locking mechanism.
Regards Eddie


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Eddie are you sure it can go in a microwave oven, mine has metal bits in it and would surely spark away in a microwave. I think I will try oiling mine.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Diabalo said:


> Eddie are you sure it can go in a microwave oven, mine has metal bits in it and would surely spark away in a microwave. I think I will try oiling mine.


Whatever you do don't use oil in any lock. It will only attract dirt and grit and then seize up solid. You have to use graphite powder which is a dry lubricant.


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
I had a similar problem, the trouble is the keyways are so fine that they can easily stick if they get a bit of grease or muck in the wrong place.
I cured mine by putting it in the microwave on high power for thirty seconds, worked a treat. I can only assume it melted any grease or oil that was sticking to the keyways, either way its been OK for ages now.
However if you try this be careful taking it out of the microwave it gets hot.
Regards Eddie


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
Sorry for replying twice, I read it from the home page and thought it was a new thread, never went onto the second page. (Must try harder)
Regards Eddie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've had this fault since 1988 from all types and makes inc Fiamma what I do is use two caps. AS soon as one plays up I switch to the other. I then apply a tiny bit of WD40 into the lock that isn't working let it drain and after a while operating the key repeatedly makes it work for about a season.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Can someone just confirm that when the cap is locked it just free turns.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Diabalo said:


> Can someone just confirm that when the cap is locked it just free turns.


Yes thats right


----------

